# LME - L&M Energy



## System (5 May 2011)

L&M Energy Limited (LME) is oil and gas exploration company dual listed on the ASX and NZX stock exchanges. The company has equity interests in over 12,995 sqkm of exploration acreage contained within twelve exploration permits in New Zealand.

http://www.lmenergy.co.nz


----------

